# Average rat clutch size



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

As title states.

I've had 11 then 9 and i woke up to this 









14!!!

thanks, Paul


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

most ive ever had in one litter was eighteen. quite often get 8 to 12 babies, also depends on age of female.


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

My rats have had big litters some of them having 17, but ive never had any more. Then ive had 1 thats only had 6, so they vary alot in size.


----------



## jas88 (Apr 8, 2009)

Our rats normaly have between 6 and 13


----------

